# NC Pool



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

2 of us spent 3 hours fishing the bank today in a usually reliable spot. 1 decent sauger is all I got and my buddy was skunked! After 3 days out this year I got my first fish! Weather has them out of my usual fishing holes for this time of year and I'm
Having trouble locating them for the first time in years! Confident I will land on them tomorrow morning! We will see though! I'll post pics when I have a worthy stringer!...... After seeing everyone else's recent catches I'm having second thoughts joining this forum lol you boys have been putting me to shame this year so far!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Ryan, I plan on being there around 2:00pm. I'll be in a 
black Lund tiller. Wave it you're there.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ryan, PM me YOUR spot and I'll give you mine,,, SEE if they 'JIBE'.
I told Joe,,, Maybe he'll hit it with the boat!
MAYBE WE can figure out WHY 
Good Luck


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Joe I wasn't fishing the Dam I was fishing up above a ways but I didn't do any good! Ridiculous. Actually saw a monster walleye laying on bottom 5 ft from me but he wasn't picking up what I was putting down! Worst winter season I've had in a while! It was bitter this morning! If only it would just stay cold I think they will be biting better. I'm hearing the evening bite has been great though lately but I just haven't really been able to get out late! Hopefully this week I can!!!!! I'll be out again Monday! Really wish I would have taken my boat out the last few days when it was nicer, but were trying to get it cleaned up, stocked and ready for bass season


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

And Doboy you know I have no problem sharing info with you but Id rather not give up my lame spots lol! If your around Monday get ahold of me maybe we can meet up! Hopefully I'll be on the fish by then! Today was heartbreaking! I've got 2 more places to try I'm sure one of them are holding! Hopefully this isn't a preview of what my smallie season will be because if so I may as well sell my boat now!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> And Doboy you know I have no problem sharing info with you but Id rather not give up my lame spots lol! If your around Monday get ahold of me maybe we can meet up! Hopefully I'll be on the fish by then! Today was heartbreaking! I've got 2 more places to try I'm sure one of them are holding! Hopefully this isn't a preview of what my smallie season will be because if so I may as well sell my boat now!
> 
> Quote; *"Id rather not give up my lame spots; "*
> WOW! Bummer,,, the price on that M 300 just went up!!
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

That's ridiculous! Good thing I found a couple places to catch Minnies but they ain't shiners that's for sure! Sunny weather usually makes the eye fishing tougher!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Doboy & Ryan, I did get down to the river, but didn't get to launch.
I'll explain when we talk. Frustrating day.
Wound up at Mosquito, water was extremely low. 
I couldn't get over how high the river was at NC.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Disappointing! I didn't get out yesterday. Wife was off work and wanted to do some things..... Going out this afternoon though! Hoping this overcast hangs around!


-Ryan Boyer


----------

